# [solved] emerge verweigert boost-Bau

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich hab ein ganz merkwürdiges Phänomen ... ich hänge bei einem normalen @world-Upgrade fest. Boost ist dran und emerge verweigert strikt und kommentarlos den Bau:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 108) dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6

 * boost_1_52_0.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking boost_1_52_0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6/work/boost_1_52_0 ...

 * Applying boost-1.48.0-mpi_python3.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.51.0-respect_python-buildid.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.51.0-support_dots_in_python-buildid.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.48.0-no_strict_aliasing_python2.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.48.0-disable_libboost_python3.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.48.0-python_linking.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.48.0-disable_icu_rpath.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying remove-toolset-1.48.0.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.52.0-tuple.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying boost-1.52.0-locale-utf.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6/work/boost_1_52_0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6/work/boost_1_52_0 ...

b2 gentoorelease -j4 -q -d+2 --user-config=/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6/work/boost_1_52_0/user-config.jam -sICU_PATH=/usr --without-python pch=off --boost-build=/usr/share/boost-build --prefix="/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6/image/usr" --layout=system threading=multi link=shared,static --without-context

```

Die Prozessorauslastung liegt bei 1%, die Kiste langweilt sich und nichts passiert. Da weiss ich jetzt ja gar nicht, wo ich Suchen und Drehen kann. 

In Ermangelung jedweder Ideen hab ich schon distcc und FEATURES rausgenommen ... brachte aber auch nichts.

Wer hat eine Idee?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

gabs schon mal hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-947756.html

aber anscheinend auch keine Lösung.

Jean-Paul

----------

## cryptosteve

Danke, dann leichenschände ich mal den anderen Thread ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Der Thread ist noch warm, also keine Leicheschändung   :Very Happy: 

Hast du vielleicht vergessen dein Profil-Upgrade zu machen ?

Gladdle hat sein Problem nämlich gelöst in dem er das Profil gewechselt hat !?

Guckst du https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-948050-highlight-boost.html

Jean-Paul

----------

## cryptosteve

nein, das ist es leider nicht. Mein Profil ist ok und auch er bekommt bei falschem Profil eine andere Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Max Steel

was sagt denn bei dir iotop. ist es möglich das der PRozess irgendwelche Daten läd?

----------

## mv

Das ist dieses fürchterliche Buildsystem: Jam braucht schon mal 'ne halbe Stunde bis es weiß, was es tun soll. In der Installphase hast Du dann den gleichen Spaß nocheinmal.

----------

## franzf

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, für was boost gebraucht wird. Besteht ja zu nem Großteil aus Header-Only-Bibliotheken. Es gibt nen bug, in dem angefragt wurde, ob nicht die Header-Only-Sachen in ein separates ebuild wandern könnten. Wäre IMHO eine gute Lösung, weil dann das Bauen wegfallen könnte, und viele Bugs bezügl. boost build gar nicht erst eintreten würden. Leider tut sich in dem report gar nix mehr (bzw. in dem geDUPten)

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe mich da zu Hause momentan leider in eine ziemlich undurchsichtige Situation manövriert. Das aktuelle Upgrade ist recht fett und wie ich boost auch maskiere ... immer fehlt ihm irgendwas, und der Neubau scheitert. Das mein KDM momentan keine X-Sitzung starten möchte, macht die Sache nicht unbedingt einfacher.

Ich muss da einfach nochmal richtig in die Thematik einsteigen und erstmal das fette Upgrade durchkriegen, bevor ich da vernünftig debuggen kann ... momentan dauert es nämlich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, bis emerge überhaupt auswirft, dass wieder nichts gebaut werden kann (weil boost in einer bestimmten Version fehlt oder in der aktuellen hängen bleibt).

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wie lange wurde denn gewartet? (bis manuell von dir abgebrochen wurde)

Würde es mit der stabilen boost-build und boost Version ebenso (endlos?) hängenbleiben?

----------

## cryptosteve

es wurde Stunden lang gewartet - war mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass mein grosses Upgrade hängen geblieben ist.

Aber ich konnte das Problem lösen ... boost musste ohne mpi gebaut werden, dann lief es durch.

----------

## demiurg

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich konnte das Problem lösen ... boost musste ohne mpi gebaut werden, dann lief es durch.

 

Interessant - bei mir ist mpi standardmäßig deaktiviert. Ich hatte gerade mal nachgeschaut http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml wozu mpi gut ist. Hast Du das in der make.conf aktiviert?

Gruß

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, habe ich. Ich kann Dir allerdings beim besten Willen nicht mehr sagen, warum.

----------

